# My wine making area



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2011)

I wanted to show you all some pics of my wine making area. Here arefour of the area in the basement that I have carved out for the hobby.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 20, 2011)

That looks like a nice healthy hobby there Rocky! Looks great.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking Good Rocky! Looks like your slacking there with all those empty carboys!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 20, 2011)

Rocky, looking really good. Nice and neat!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> Looking Good Rocky! Looks like your slacking there with all those empty carboys!






Not really, Mike. Note the two boxes on the floor in the upper left photo. One is RJS Winery Series Amarone and the other is RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan. Just have not gotten to them is all.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 20, 2011)

Thise are some big boxes hiding some 6 gallon carboys under them!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, Wade, those are my "field expediency" wine covers. They are not the most beautiful things, but they get the job done, keeping the light out and somewhat insulating the wine from temperature fluctuations. In the second photo down on the left side, you can see an "Amarone" with a "Rosso Fortissimo" right next to it.Check the height of the6 gallon RF with airlock. You can see that the "Amarone"just fits under the box with about 3" to spare.


----------



## tonyt (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like you are all packed up and ready for the movers to come. Really neat idea.


----------



## Scott B (Jun 21, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## Waldo (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice wine making area Rocky


----------



## Flem (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice setup, Rocky. You appear to be very organized. It sure helps in this obsession.


----------



## lieu (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking good there Rocky


----------

